# secret handshake to get celeste?



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Is there some top secret palm-greasing handshake that you need to know in order to get any Bianchi frame in celeste, or do they really only sell their bikes in the colors shown on the website?

To me a Bianchi isn't a Bianchi if it's not celeste. (I'm ignoring the "...and if it's not made in Italy" argument for now.) There are so many models that I would snatch up in a heartbeat if I knew I could get them in celeste...and every now & then I come across a post such as this one http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=86162 where the OP cryptically suggests that it *is* possible to get a Bianchi in a color other than what's listed on the website.

So who do I have to bl__ I mean, who do I have to pay off to get, say, a San Jose or a Vigorelli in solid celeste?


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

The European market sometimes has different color schemes.

See the "other" Bianchi web site:
http://www.bianchi.com/en/home/home.aspx

Here is an example for something different from the US
http://www.evanscycles.com/product.jsp?style=70787

The models you are questioning are USA only products (I think). I don't think there would be other color options, unlike the RC stuff. You could call Bianchi USA and ask about custom paint.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

www.secretbianchihandshake.com


----------

